# Making multiple lattes quickly - Sage DTP



## Talha (Nov 8, 2021)

Hey guys,

I have a Sage DTP and Eureka Mignon Specialita set up. I often need to make 5+ cups of latte/cappuccino. It takes me a long time!

Anyone got any tips or tricks to help me make the process as sufficient as possible?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## stingray (Aug 4, 2020)

err...get a new espresso machine?! sorry for flippant reply


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

^ best reply ever haha

you could split the shots, bar that your at the mercy of the machine, its going to take time sadly.


----------

